# Union contact pro or burton cartel?



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would go contact pros. Both are fine, many people love Cartels for everything.

If you are open to suggestions I suggest NOW IPO's find a used pair so you can try them out...for me they are the best bindings on the market.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

I have ridden both and went with the Contact pro's....they are a great binding.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I picked up a pair of 2014 Union Contact Pros and Factory bindings for my LT Trice Pro HP and NS Proto HDX and honestly use my Contact Pros most often, I love how they feel. This year I'm picking up Rome Katanas and NOW Drive bindings as well, we shall see which I end up making my go to binding.


----------



## marauder (Nov 30, 2013)

My own 2c about the Contact Pro's: very lightweight - altogether with my NS Proto the whole setup weighs approx. 5kg, great response, nice working EVA cushioning underneath the whole baseplate, comfy ankle and toe straps, the minidisk is a really nice feature, these bindings are a bit more on the stiff side . I ride with DC Ceptor size 11 boots which fit just fine into the XL size Contact Pro's. You should definitely take one of your boots with you to a shop and check if it fits correctly.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Buy both. Try them out. Send the ones you don't like to me.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i love union, i ride forces as my go to bindings. im a little hesitant on the idea of the minidisc although i havent tried it yet. what was raiden doing that was different to unions system?


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Owned both, I rode about 80% park 20% mucking around.
Liked the cartel, really comfy straps.
But then i put on the contact pros! They are a bit softer, but I like them much better. They also feel a bit more surfy then the cartel's


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, so far the contact pros are my first pick, but first I have to see if my local shop has any to test out boot fit. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I also agree with the contact pro votes. They are super light, super responsive and quite durable. I have a pair that my sons coach used about 200 days last season. They ride everything from rails to huge big mountain lines(they compete in Freeride World Tour) and they held up pretty well. He did have one of the small disks break on him but they immediately sent a replacement.

The sizing is pretty accurate but some boots run bigger than others. They both wear size 10 flow or 32 boots and use the sm/md. I use lg/xl union bindings with size 11.5 flow boots.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

One question before I pull the trigger on these. Is there much difference between the 2013-14 model and the 2014-15? Google hasn't provided me with much, and last years is nearly $100 cheaper...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

A whole lot of difference. I believe this year they have done away the need for a screw driver as well as new straps


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If it's a new strap it didn't make that big a difference and while the toe strap is now tool less, I wouldn't say that's worth $100. Get last years.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bad choice on my part I picked up the 2015 model when I already had the 2014, can't feel the difference when riding, unless your adjusting your binding 24/7 it doesn't matter. go 14


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I second the vote for the NOW selects. Bindings today have gotten so mushy. I own Contact Pros (way too soft even for park), Burton Genesis(not as soft but too soft to be weapons) and Cartels feel the stiffest of the three to me, the most like regular bindings before everything turned gumby.

If you can deal with the transition phase, the NOWs kick ass. It's like getting back on a cambered board, these bindings boost, pop, and rail. I hated them at first but now I can't imagine going back to my sloppy Salomon Holograms, or Contact Pros. But to each his own. Some guys like it sloppy


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

tonicusa said:


> I second the vote for the NOW selects. Bindings today have gotten so mushy. I own Contact Pros (way too soft even for park), Burton Genesis(not as soft but too soft to be weapons) and Cartels feel the stiffest of the three to me, the most like regular bindings before everything turned gumby.
> 
> If you can deal with the transition phase, the NOWs kick ass. It's like getting back on a cambered board, these bindings boost, pop, and rail. I hated them at first but now I can't imagine going back to my sloppy Salomon Holograms, or Contact Pros. But to each his own. Some guys like it sloppy


Contact Pros way to soft for the park???????
Are you riding Chargers in the park?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Just my opinion. I've ridden Union bindings since they started and Burton. And I was a big fan of how "flexy" everything has gotten while maintaining response... until I forced myself to ride these NOW Selects on my park and jump board last season. I hated it at first but by the time the season was over I was in love with them and they raised the level of my riding. Not as forgiving as plastic bindings but everything was bigger and better. Kind of the same feeling I have about camber. I love my YES Big City and My Lib Darker but my cambered decks (Slash ATV, Signal OG, Rome Agent) just slay it. There's a place for everything. I just find the Contact Pros way too soft for me. But I like them and my Salomon Holograms in the powder, that added mobility and flexibility makes for a more fun slashy ride.

As a sidenote, I ride primarily cambered decks in the park, mostly jump line and pipe. The NOWs are able to load a traditional cambered board a lot better, they have the leverage of that metal construction and rigidity. The Contact Pros probably fit a lot better with hybrid cambered decks. (Although I know Gigi rides them yada yada...)


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably going to pass on the NOW bindings unless my shop has them. I'd prefer to test them out before I buy them.
Pretty sure the shop also has union forces, which from what I can tell are a stiffer contact pro. I'll try out some bindings and go from there.


----------

